# PA Loading - Brains trust required



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Looking for some feedback from handymen hero's out there.

Background: I have a PA and am knee high to an OompLoompa. The leader of the opposition has a nice new car from which the PA has been banned. Boo Hiss. For business purposes I recently purchased a Hyundai iLoad van. the roof racks on the van stand at 2100mm from the ground. Since owning the van I have not used the PA (mainly due to lack of time but also because I am have not addressed the issue of getting the PA up / off the van.

Possible solution 1: Buy a 3rd vehicle just to go fishing. Attractive but not going to happen

PS 2: Get a trailer for the PA. Viable, but makes me feel like I may as well have bought a boat

PS 3: Divise strategy for getting the beast up / off the roof racks easily. This is what I would like to pursue and wonder if the smarter guys out there have any good ideas.

Ideas so far:

1: Construct a folding A frame that I can put at the rear of the vehicle which has rollers at the top of the A frame. Put the nose of the yak onto the rollers and then push the yak up and onto the van from the rear. This is my favourite idea at the moment. Any thoughts? or better yet has anyone tried this type of approach?

2: Devise a stretcher type solution i.e. two beams that the PA would sit on nicely. These would (in a very clever fashion that I have not figure out yet) slide on and off the roof racks from the rear. So, when coming to load, the two beams would slide off the back of the van and be able to tilt downward to reach the floor. Secure the PA to the "stretcher" and then pick it up from the rear and slide it on up. I think this might be a neater solution but I lack the know how & ability to fabricate something like that. Any suggestions on who I could approach to build me something like that?

3: Stick with the rack and roll. Easy way out and is going to be difficult to use given my height disadvantage

4: "Insert awesome AKFF solution here" (with or without bacon - I'm not fussy)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

garyp said:


> Ideas so far:
> 
> 1: Construct a folding A frame that I can put at the rear of the vehicle which has rollers at the top of the A frame. Put the nose of the yak onto the rollers and then push the yak up and onto the van from the rear. This is my favourite idea at the moment. Any thoughts? or better yet has anyone tried this type of approach?


Gary reckon this may be the way to go mate.

Have seen a few pushed up this way onto high 4wd vehicles .... someone [cannot remember who] had a piece of carpet that folded over the rear roof rack bar when needed with the ends over the rear door, the bottom fold put the pile of the carpet to the paintwork to protect the car, and the upper fold with the pile uppermost to give a slippery surface for the kayak to slide on and had glued on pads on the outer edge to centralize the yak which was a Revo or Adventure. It was easy and simple and why it comes to mind and he was also only a short arse.

Should add the rear bar was only about 250-300mm from the back of the car so easy to add/remove the carpet as required.


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Trailers and cradles specifically designed for the Pro Angler are available from your local Hobie Dealer .
Regards,
Greg


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

Easy... just drive the car under.


----------



## wicksy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Gary,

No need for a new car, expensive racks or rollers, or permanent modifications or fixtures.

I have an adventure island and drive a van that is the same height as yours. After picking up the AI from the hobie dealer I realized there was no way I could Load/Unload the AI on my own without assistance from a loading bar or another person. After some brainstorming and trial & error I made a quick and easy loading bar that allows me to get the AI up and down from the roof with little effort! I'm about 173cm tall and about 65kg so not a big unit by any stretch of the imagination.

The bar itself is made from 50x50mm powder coated aluminum fence post (about $25 at bunnings.) Its not a permanent fixture which means it can be stored away when its not needed, and it only takes literally about 3 seconds to get ready for loading and unloading.

I have been meaning to take some pictures and write up a simple DIY but haven't yet gotten around to it. I will be taking the AI out this weekend, so I will take some pictures of the loading process and post something up here.

Wicksy.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

indiedog said:


> How about something like this......
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Gary, couldn't resist.


My wife hates you. I just snorted red wine out my nose all over the couch from laughing so hard


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Bertros said:


> I was pursuing this idea and went as far as buying the suction cup thingy from eBay UK, until i ralised my back window was too curved for this to work. Could be an option?


The first one makes worry about breaking the window a bit plus my window is vertical so don't think it will work.

The second one is really a neat idea but I think the height of the van would render it ineffective

Both are pretty good ideas for other cars though.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> garyp said:
> 
> 
> > PS 2: Get a trailer for the PA. Viable, but makes me feel like I may as well have bought a boat
> ...


The sad thing is that I didn't see that one coming! Yeah its a bit of a boat, but I love it once I get it on the water.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Indie - mate thank you for the detailed response. I think the idea of an extendable ladder may have some merit, I will look at that tomorrow in a bit more detail.

Wicksy, sounds interesting and the photos would be most welcome so I can understand how your system works.

After following BigGees link (and getting over my initial disappointment at not seeing any boobies) I then read on and was convinced that the trailer is realistically the only way forward for me.

If I consider all the other options, the one that is going to see me get the most use out of my PA is the trailer (which is what I was originally resisting)

BigGee if you wouldn't mind pinging me the contact details of the guy you bought that off (assuming he sells them) I am in Sydney so would be able to collect it myself.

Also, one silly question - do you have to pay rego fees for a trailer of this size? and if so how dear is it? I noticed yours has a number plate

Mods if there was a trophy that could be awarded to persons that answer calls to the the brains trust, mine would go to Big Gee this time. Might be fun, kind of like the T.O.W. trophy


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Gary

what about bring a fishing partner along with you?
do you have room to transport his yak at the same time, and they could help load on and off?

This is another possibility but may be too drastic: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilizarov_apparatus

Remind us - how tall is "knee high to an OompLoompa"?

Still, it could be worse, once you're in a yak, LOH isn't as crucial as it is when trout fishing below a hydro dam 
a friend of mine is great to have around when releases are scheduled,
when the water reached his chest, the rest of us know wwe can still wade out at knee depth
poor chap is known as the stream gauge in western michigan and northern arkansas

he even got given a t-shirt a few years ago with depth measurements up the back
nick


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Gary what about something like this (provided you have a 50mm tow ball) http://www.boathoist.com.au/kayak-loader.html

Marty


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Gary, don't ditch the trailer idea, I have been using one for yonks for multiple yaks and the boat thing isn't an issue. Its easy to unload/load you don't need to use boat ramps etc, just a method of getting you to the water. Mine is not for everyone as it is custom made and HUGE as the yaks are fully enclosed but there are a host of options which bring the load height down low and easy. I'm at the opposite end of the height spectrum but I don't miss loading yaks up onto the roof bars one little bit. BTW the trailer is currently loaded with a PA and an AI so space is not a problem...

cheers

John


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Marty75 said:


> Gary what about something like this (provided you have a 50mm tow ball) http://www.boathoist.com.au/kayak-loader.html
> 
> Marty


That's ingenious. Now I'm torn. Not sure how it would go on a high van with a PA though. Might contact them to ask for a demo video


----------



## Justo (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm surprised that this hasn't been put up yet, and it's demo'd with a PA:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTsmZ5So ... r_embedded


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Justo said:


> I'm surprised that this hasn't been put up yet, and it's demo'd with a PA:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTsmZ5So ... r_embedded


That looks better than the other one! I'm going to have a tow ball fitted and then try one out. I'm still worried about the height of the van and being able to push the yak up


----------



## Thefishy1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Gary,

Mate just go a trailer the PA is a boat that is why we have them i recomend that anyone that has a PA use a trailer to get the most out of it.
kayak fishing should be easy,and with a pa and a trailer it is dont wast your time looking around just get a trailer and get on the water.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Progress report:

Have now fitted a tow bar to the van which will be needed for either the Rhino Rack T-Bar solution or the trailer.

I have opted not to go with the trailer for now as storage will be a little bit of an issue for me.

For those who are interested, I bought a Rhino Rack T-Bar loader. It's construction is very solid which makes it a lot heavier than I assumed, but makes no difference once it is attached to the tow bar. I geuss I would rather have the sturdy construction than not - certainly a lot more substantial than the old Rack & Roll.

I have not had a chance to try loading the PA with it, but I did fit it to the tow bar to see how it would work & am quietly confident that it will perform admirably - albeit I think it will have to be on fairly level ground.

For anyone thinking of getting one, I warn you that there is some assembly required (about 40 minutes of fiddling) Nothing to crazy, but not a pull out of the box and use immediatly type gadget.

Will take some photos of it in use when I get the time and post - that is so long as no one minds me posting photos of a van that has my business name all over it - oh and some really ugly wheels that my mechanic put on, but that is another story


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

I look forward to seeing it in action, as I am in need of something similar to this now, as the Patrol is much higher than the adventra, so I struggle at the moment to get it onto the platform rack!


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

garyp said:


> Progress report:
> 
> For anyone thinking of getting one, I warn you that there is some assembly required (about 40 minutes of fiddling) Nothing to crazy, but not a pull out of the box and use immediatly type gadget.
> 
> Will take some photos of it in use when I get the time and post - that is so long as no one minds me posting photos of a van that has my business name all over it - oh and some really ugly wheels that my mechanic put on, but that is another story


Garry,

where are these pictures ?  I really want to see the PA being loaded on it........... as I am also short and have a Patrol........... I can use the 7x5 box trailer, would prefer to have the yak on the roof, so I can park more places, drive on the beach etc.......... so have been tossing up between the t loader and a strongarm......


----------



## herbie (May 31, 2010)

I just sold the PA but i used something sumilar to the rhino loader. I adapted it slightly by putting boat rollers on it. The yak just slid up onto the racks like it was slifing on butter.

If interested i will post a couple of pics.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Justo said:


> I'm surprised that this hasn't been put up yet, and it's demo'd with a PA:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTsmZ5So ... r_embedded


The more and more I see PA threads, the more I want one. I didn't realise until now the PA has skid/scratch plates.

I load my Revo much the same way as the quoted youtube clip except I use the back of my ute (with any sort of cushioning device) to get the leverage. The only other difference is I also cushion the rear of the kayak when its pivoted on the ground. I guess if the Revo had a scratch plate I wouldn't need to do this.

At any rate the price of the Rhino Rack system was only $330. Seems a cheap alternative to a 3rd car or a trailer. Looked very easy to use from the demo as well.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

BrettoQLD said:


> Justo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised that this hasn't been put up yet, and it's demo'd with a PA:
> ...


The territory is a bit lower than the Patrol with a Rhino platform................... I had no problems loading my PA on the Adventra with a rack and roll system......... the patrol is just too high....... with the platform it comes in at 2.08m........ I will probably go and see if any of the roof rack places have the Rhino loading T bar in stock, so I can check it out..... no point getting it if it is still too bloody hard!



herbie said:


> I just sold the PA but i used something sumilar to the rhino loader. I adapted it slightly by putting boat rollers on it. The yak just slid up onto the racks like it was slifing on butter.
> 
> If interested i will post a couple of pics.


Wouldn't mind seeing some pics of that mate


----------



## herbie (May 31, 2010)

here you go mate





































It worked really well and was height adjustable. I could have the unit on the towbar and still tow a trailer as well, Handy if you wanted to take the yak and caravan/boat away somewhere.

Shame you don't live in Victoria cause you could have had it for $250.

Regarding the original post about the trailer for a PA, here is a picture of an 8x5 trailer I have with some removable goalposts. I used to just rest my PA on the gates on some pool noodle and she used to just slide on and off


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks for that mate, looks the goods!


----------



## herbie (May 31, 2010)

no problem

Good luck with the hunt


----------



## Samboman (Sep 6, 2010)

Heres my set up, so much easier... straight into the water at the ramp or onto the wheels and off we go to the launch...

Launched with ease off this beach on the weekend with the 4x4 and trailer, trailer rolled with easy over the soft sand at the entrance to the beach... unloaded onto wheels and wheeled down to the water... to easy no lifting

D'B


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

herbie said:


> no problem
> 
> Good luck with the hunt


I will just use the trailer for the moment, but will go and hunt down a T bar loader / strongarm and have a look!


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

Samboman said:


> Heres my set up, so much easier... straight into the water at the ramp or onto the wheels and off we go to the launch...
> 
> Launched with ease off this beach on the weekend with the 4x4 and trailer, trailer rolled with easy over the soft sand at the entrance to the beach... unloaded onto wheels and wheeled down to the water... to easy no lifting
> 
> D'B


That does look the goods mate  I can use the box trailer, not as convenient as what you have, but will do the job none the less..... the main reason i want it roof borne, is so we can tow the trailer etc with camping gear and the like......... also, i don't have room to store another trailer, and am reluctant to add another rego to the mix.......... with two cars, a trailer and motorbike as it is.....


----------



## esky83 (Nov 22, 2010)

swabio said:


> Samboman said:
> 
> 
> > Heres my set up, so much easier... straight into the water at the ramp or onto the wheels and off we go to the launch...
> ...


i use a box trailer as well. when mine is finished properly i will have marine ply on top of the box with two lengths of pine running along the top. so the Pa will only sit on the pine and not the marine ply. than underneath will be used to store all the camping gear. I might also add hatches in the marine ply to make it easier to grab gear.


----------



## swabio (Aug 16, 2010)

esky83 said:


> i use a box trailer as well. when mine is finished properly i will have marine ply on top of the box with two lengths of pine running along the top. so the Pa will only sit on the pine and not the marine ply. than underneath will be used to store all the camping gear. I might also add hatches in the marine ply to make it easier to grab gear.


Hmmm I do like that Idea, it would also keep gunk out of the trailer.............


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Here's a crazy idea. I saw a jetski on a small trailer today and thought it looked perfect for a PA. Looked great as the wheel base was so narrow (good for my small garage)

I think the length may be an issue though. Does anyone know if they could be used?


----------

